# siberia V2 or Cosair Vengeance 1500s



## xxdozer322 (Jul 6, 2012)

found a pair of the V2s for 45 but the 1500s are on sale over at frys for 60, with a 10dollar MIR making then ~50 bucks. I love gaming, and right now im using in ear headphones, the Razer Moray. I play a lot of Battlefield 3, CSS, and CSGO. which would be the better headset? or should i save the money and get some real headphones, i also have a separate mic that i can use but i hate dealing with wires. i can fork up the 65 for the corsairs at most, but i know i can fork up at least 120 next week for something i assume would be better. what do you guys think?


----------



## Phusius (Jul 6, 2012)

I enjoy the Corsair 1500's.  $50 is a steal for those, I paid $100 for my 1500's when it first came out.


----------



## silapakorn (Jul 6, 2012)

I use my V2 for a couple years now and the leather cushion on earpads is starting to peel off, although I use it indoor only. Apart from that, it is a decent headphone for its price. Very lightweight and comfortable. Great bass and punch, making its excellent for gaming and action movies. Oh and another drawback is that the cable is too thin and might break easily (but mine is still working fine).

I need to mention that I also use another non-gaming headphone: Denon ahd1100. It has no mic, but sounds better and louder than the V2. The leather cushion seems to be of a higher quality and its 3 m. cable is of an audiophile grade. It is less comfortable than the V2, and pricier too. However, I prefer using Denon due to superior sonic quality across different usages. I rarely play online so the lack of mic doesn't bother me.


----------



## LDNL (Jul 6, 2012)

Ive had the siberia v2 for about 3 years now and it has the durability of a tank. Its been thrown, dropped and the the jacks ripped out of the usb sound card so many times. From what I saw on the youtube comments, the corsair vengeance has to be handled with care because of a known issue with the wires coming off of the usb sound card. And from this review it seems that the siberia v2 almost takes it all. 

Best Music Headphone: Steelseries Siberia V2
Best Movie Headphones: Razer Megalodon
Best Gaming Headphones: Steelseries Siberia V2
Most Comfortable: Steelseries Siberia V2
Best Wow Factor: Razer Banshee


----------



## Hockster (Jul 12, 2012)

Dunno if you bought anything yet. The cable is very cheap on the 1500. Mine broke internally last night after only a couple months of use. There's no clip on the volume control which sucks. most complaints I've seen are about broken cables.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Jul 13, 2012)

i bit the bullet and got the 1500s, since they were only 50 brand new, the v2s were "slightly used" so i didnt wanna risk it. my friend has had the 1500s for a couple of months now too and hes had no complaints. I currently have my computer less than 2 feet away from me and cord is fine and not being strained. AWESOME head set so far for my needs and the 7.1 thingy is amazing. i think i got an awesome deal for ~50 bucks brand new.


----------

